# Harborside clones



## kasgrow

I went to harborside saturday and I was impressed. They had the healthiest clones I have seen at a club. I picked up a sour diesel, purple diesel, grape punch, and the church. They were all rooted in rockwool. their clone tender really seemed to know what she was doing. The club was really nice and had a nice feel to it.


----------



## NorCalHal

I love Harborside. Great place and cool folks.

They had the clone scene going on for a while, then it got shut down due to the feds lurking. Thats been quite a few months ago.

They have just recently started pumping clones again, and I must say, they are beautiful. No mold/pests at all. Fully rooted and quite a few choices.

I am in need of grabbing 50-60, do you know if they had a limit on how many you can get at once?


----------



## goneindawind

i also got my sour diesel clone from harbor b4 i got on house arrest wish i could have got a purple diesel


----------



## kasgrow

I didn't ask about the clone limit. Now I am thinking I should have got a clone of the blue cheese they had. They had some sour bubble too but I have seeds for that.  I will have to go back in a couple of weeks and see what they have. I am a strain *****. I am going to have to make some seeds because I am running out of room to keep all of the moms going. My patients like a variety of meds so I always have lots of strains flowering.


----------



## nvthis

Hey Hal, last time I was there (a little later in the afternoon) they didn't have much out. They had one twisted up rom on display. I asked if that was it and she said she would be right back... She went through the little door and came back with a full flat of beautiful rom clones!  So who knows who many they could have had back there??:hubba: I wonder if they do special orders? 60 is a bunch. Man, wish you lived next door to me. You would make one hell of a neighbor I bet.
:48::rofl:


----------



## NorCalHal

Wish you were my neighbor too man. I am getting ready to replace my kush moms, and I took cuts yesterday, and I was going to kill them off and start new ones.

I JUST COULDN'T DO IT! I CAN'T KILL THEM OFF. I have had these moms for about a year now, and they are just monsters, so I need to start new ones. But damnit, I just can't do it. I would rather give them away then kill them off. And, if you were my neighbor......

So anyway, how much was Harborside charging? Did they have a limit posted, usually it is 72, unless they post it for less.


----------



## nvthis

I didn't see a limit. More likely it was there but I didn't notice!  The last time I was there (two or three weeks ago) I bought two for about $24 and change and still got a stamp in my card. The clones were small but the healthiest ever. Would love to help you more but it's soo far away.
Sounds like you better flower out those moms! Man, a year old? That might put up some mighty fine bud  What kind of kush you runnin' there, Hal? Yea, I here ya. Throwing them away would be a total shame.

Have you been to Purple Heart? I heard they had good clones but they wouldn't let me in. Said I need the OBCD(???) card. Next time...

Hey Hal, I say we need our own 'clone' forum here at MP just to keep things up to date. Wonder if the powers that be would grant it to us???

Take care my friend. _And let those mothers bud_!!!


----------



## greenfriend

yea, anyone know the price for harborside?  never bought clones from there, been growing everything from blue sky

anyone grown their clones and harvested, strain report?


----------



## kasgrow

12$ a clone plus tax. All five clones I bought last week look good and are growing. I put the clones with rockwool into one gallon pots filled with fox farm soil.


----------



## AKGREENEYES5

Hi All
Can someone please tell me the first signs of morphing.


----------



## yumyumbubblegum

*Anyone have any idea what HS has for their clone selection? I have a choice of going to HS or GK, I was on the phone getting pre-verified so I am all good now just wondering what you guys think?*


----------



## yumyumbubblegum

*So, I will answer my question...

Harborside had Cheese, Blue Cheese, SS, GDP (I got 2 + I am smokin some to sample it), Church (2), Sour D (smoking some too), Grapefruit D (2) all of the clones where very healthy and the baby sitter working the counter was real cool, and she was very knowledgable :hubba:

I am glad that I went to Harborside very nice place AND busy! Sunday afternoon there must have been 40 people in there...*


----------



## NorCalHal

Thanks Yum!  Sorry man, never saw your post.

I have heard nothing but good things about the clonestock Harborside has.

How is that Grapefruit D? I am curious anout "the Church" also.

That place is the model for how a dispensary should be ran.


How about amounts? Did they have a limit posted? Did they have alot of the same, meaning if I wanted 50 Cheese, do they have that many of one strain?

Thanks for going and sharin'!


----------



## mendo local

where is haborside?


----------



## yumyumbubblegum

*They did not have any Grapefruit D cured to buy (I wanted some) though, the babysitter said it was bomb, so, idk ... the cuts are little beauts tho :hubba:

They had 2 trays of each strain with about 15 - 20 clones each? I know that they said if I wanted some other strains that they would talk to their vendors and see what they could get, so I would guess if you let them know what you wanted and how many that they would probably get them for you. 

I was pretty overwhelmed and forgot to ask specifics... of course when I was on the road back home I thought of all kinds of questions I should have asked  + I also got some Purple OG and I felt like I was flying on a magic carpet :holysheep: on my drive home 

I am excited about "The Church" myself, I have read good stuff about this, I will be making moms out of all these btw...

mendo: Harborside is right off 880 right across from the Oakland Harbor

hxxp://harborsidehealthcenter.com

 - like NCH said, this place should be a model for all other collectives to follow :hubba: I only wish I lived closer so I could go there and take advantage of all their services...*


----------



## nvthis

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> That place is the model for how a dispensary should be ran.


 
Dude, I couldn't agree with you more. With six registers working the wait is negligable, the cleanest cuts, The clone tenders are _very_ sanitary, nice product well displayed, well lit, tons of staff, spacious and open, large clean bathrooms and a very welcoming feeling to it. If I were ever to open something like that, HS would be the standard. I have seen some nice ones along the way, but that place is trick!

Edit: Yumyum, they have any bog seed left?


----------



## kasgrow

Greenhouse seeds has a grow video of the church. It looks like a great yielder. I am going to put mine outside in a greenhouse as soon as it is large enough to clone. The sour diesel I got there a couple of weeks ago is really taking off. The grape punch I got there is a bog strain.


----------



## greenfriend

damn those strains sound delicious!  after i swing by blue sky to get their blueberry im off to hs to add a lil sumthing sumthing to my collection.  with 15 different strains between the two dispensaries if you grew all of em it would be like having a personal dispensary to yourself: no driving, no waiting, no paying:hubba:


----------



## primitive

yumyumbubblegum said:
			
		

> *So, I will answer my question...
> 
> Harborside had Cheese, Blue Cheese, SS, GDP (I got 2 + I am smokin some to sample it), Church (2), Sour D (smoking some too), Grapefruit D (2) all of the clones where very healthy and the baby sitter working the counter was real cool, and she was very knowledgable :hubba:
> 
> I am glad that I went to Harborside very nice place AND busy! Sunday afternoon there must have been 40 people in there...*



Wow, with the exception of the Cheese  and Blue Cheese that's exactly what they have at Marconi in Sac, a friend picked up some of the sour D and the Church, and I have a few of their Grapefruit D.

I didn't know Harborside sold clones, must go check that out.  When I signed up the adoable girl who gave their "orientation" said clones were to risky.


----------



## nvthis

Oh, they have more. HS is where I got my afgooey, romulan and purp kush. I have also seen hindu skunk, mendo purps and a few others there. The clone staff use rubber gloves to handle all clones and you are NOT allowed to touch. It's a bit of a trust thing but everything I have gotten there has been super clean. There is another place on.... 7th in Oakland I think, can't remember the name (not blue sky, but it is listed @ calnormal) that had a pretty good selection. I went there for monkeyballs but they were out. Worth a look, though.


----------



## kasgrow

greenfriend said:
			
		

> damn those strains sound delicious!  after i swing by blue sky to get their blueberry im off to hs to add a lil sumthing sumthing to my collection.  with 15 different strains between the two dispensaries if you grew all of em it would be like having a personal dispensary to yourself: no driving, no waiting, no paying:hubba:


 
I have sixteen going right now. I like variety but can't afford to go to a dispensary for bud. I'm always in search of the holy grail.


----------



## mndovrmtr420

Sweet.  I havnt been back to harborside in like 2 years.  My last visit they said that clones were stopped because of the high activity of the feds in California.  REALLY nice to hear they have clones again.  Harborside rocks


----------



## nvthis

A little more about HS.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=39115


----------



## NorCalHal

I am going to Harborside tomorrow. I have a couple of buddies, and my fiance needs to get thier recs' reupped.
I will take a closer look at the clone selection and leave a post here.


----------



## NorCalHal

Man, Harbordise has it going on!

BEAUTIFUL clones.

PK
Purple Urkle
Jack the Ripper
Sour Diesel
Trainwreck
The Church

And lots of them all in GREAT shape. Fully rooted, no bugs/mold.


----------



## mndovrmtr420

Nice.  Thanx for that info.  Im headin there Tuesday.


----------



## nvthis

Thanks Hal, man been looking for an urkle. Had a chance to go there tomorrow but passed... Ah, my luck..


----------



## primitive

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> Man, Harbordise has it going on!
> 
> BEAUTIFUL clones.
> 
> PK
> Purple Urkle
> Jack the Ripper
> Sour Diesel
> Trainwreck
> The Church
> 
> And lots of them all in GREAT shape. Fully rooted, no bugs/mold.



That does it.  I'm going tomorrow.  Benn looking for trainwreck


----------



## beege

Sounds like a place I will have to check out. Anyone know where to get some Gods Gift cuts?


----------



## primitive

No Trainwreck today.  Or Cheese or Ripper.

I did get to pick up some GDP, Shiva, and one I had never heard of before, Mass. Super Skunk.  I love Island Super Skunk so I asked about this, the guy told me it's not even close, that the Mass. variety is closer in taste and effect to Sour Diesel(which they had tons of BTW), but finishes 1-2 weeks sooner.  I love Sour Diesel(some finishing in 3 weeks!), and I love saving time(hence buying the Shiva), so I'm giving it a go.


----------



## NorCalHal

primitive said:
			
		

> No Trainwreck today. Or Cheese or Ripper.
> 
> I did get to pick up some GDP, Shiva, and one I had never heard of before, Mass. Super Skunk. I love Island Super Skunk so I asked about this, the guy told me it's not even close, that the Mass. variety is closer in taste and effect to Sour Diesel(which they had tons of BTW), but finishes 1-2 weeks sooner. I love Sour Diesel(some finishing in 3 weeks!), and I love saving time(hence buying the Shiva), so I'm giving it a go.


 
Nice choice on the Mass Skunk.

EastCoastSourDiesel is a cross of the original Chemdawg x Mass Superskunk.


----------



## Supreme_Smoke

Hello MP, just wondering if anyone has been in the last few days, if so what did they have, I'm heading up on Tuesday and was wondering if I should get there early....., Do they run out of clones or do they pretty much always have some in stock ?, any info would be great thanks!


----------



## nvthis

I have gone there and had the clone tender tell me that what I saw on the rack is what they had.

After shooting the crap with her for a few she went into the back and came out with all kinds of stuff. I am guessing it was the next days stock.

The point is be nice and it could open a few doors. What was originally left out on the rack wasn't much...

Good luck bro, and if you can post up what you find


----------



## NorCalHal

Harborside is FAST becoming THE place for clones in the Bay.

DL Hughly did a peice on Harborside on CNN a couple of days ago, it was pretty cool.


----------



## kasgrow

I just got back from harborside. I went for clones and didn't look at the meds. They have a 10 clone limit right now due to high demand. They had lots of trays of nice looking clones. I bought purps, mass super skunk, romulan, and grapefruit kush. They also had sour diesel, purple diesel, grape punch, cheese,
blue cheese, apollo, and a few others I can't remember right now. I wish I could have bought more. I should have bought the apollo now that I think of it.


----------



## nvthis

BOG's grape punch? I am envious my friend. I have the HS romulan. It's a fast cloner and nice to work with. Now, if only we could talk them into carrying some HTC gear.  I would love to get my hands on TH's original deep chunk...


----------



## NorCalHal

I am really interested in the Mass Super Skunk Kasgrow, maybe you can keep us informed on how she grows.


----------



## kasgrow

I believe it is bog's grape punch. I bought one there last time I went there and the plant is looking good. I cloned it and have it in flower right now. This time I bought more than one of each strain so I don't have to wait to start flowering some. I am looking forward to the mass super skunk also and will post how it grows. I am looking forward to finding out how it is too. I was looking for some heavy indica's and I think the mass super skunk and grapefruit kush are going to be great.


----------



## maineharvest

I think the Mass Skunk was crossed with Diesel witch created the Sour Diesel.  I think thats what I read in the Cannabible 3


----------



## nvthis

I think NorCalHal is right. Looks like HS is rolling everybody over with the clone scene. I have noticed rumblings about SR71 adding to their clone stock. Nothing like a little competition to up the bar. That benefits every one of us.


----------



## NorCalHal

Went back to Harborside on Saturday. MAN, that place is BANGIN'.

The clone selection was good. 
Alot of Grapefruit Diesel and PK.I was lucky and got 25 Mass Super Skunk.
All the clone stock again was VERY healthy and fully rooted.

They told me that they  place new stock out on Monday,Wensday and friday around 2-3pm. That is the best time to go see all thier choices.


----------



## NorCalHal

maineharvest said:
			
		

> I think the Mass Skunk was crossed with Diesel witch created the Sour Diesel. I think thats what I read in the Cannabible 3


 


*Chemdawg Crosses:
* 'OG Kush' (the original cut) came from an s1 from in a bag of '91 Chemdawg in the Lake Tahoe area in 1996. 
 'Sour Diesel' aka ECSD came from an accidental cross of ('91 Chemdawg x Mass Super Skunk/NL)x DNL after the DNL hermed and seeded the room. The DNL's lineage is NL/Shiva x Hawaiian. 
 Original Diesel' (also known as Diesel #1, Headband, Daywrecker Diesel, Underdawg) came from a cross of '91 Chemdawg x (Mass Super Skunk x Sensi's Northern Lights) done by a guy known as weasel.


----------



## nvthis

Bump


----------



## NorCalHal

I'll be going up to Harborside sometime this week, so I will update.


----------



## NorCalHal

WEnt back twice this week looking for Hindu, to no avail.

Harbor did have some other satrains available:

Bogglegum
Grape Punch
Mass Super Skunk
Blue Dream
Purple Kush
Sour Diesel

I am finding that thier clone selection is constintly changing. Come to find out, thier clone "guy" worked at a old club I used to supply clones too, so he gave me the rundown.

They are basically taking Clone vendors also. You have to bring in a sample of the clone along with some of the finished herb. If they like it, u get a contract to supply clones to them. They are VERY stringant on ensuring that the clones are pm and bug free, to say the least.

What was saddening was they give the "Vendor" $6 a clone, then sell them for $12, plus tax, making them $13.20 per clone retail.

So, they are beggining to have quite a few clone vendors, so that is why the selection is changing often.

Bluesky(SR-71) has it's own seperate nursary that supplies them, so that is wht Bluesky has a consistent strain base. Just a fyi.


----------



## NorCalHal

If they like it, they will take 500 a week.


----------



## kasgrow

I went to harboside today to pick up some clones. They had some nice strains. The plant limit was 72. They had some LA og kush, bubba kush, and skywalker on a half price sale since they weren't in perfect shape. They had roots but a some were a little small and some had a little yellow on them. They had lots of other strains that were in excellent condition. I bought the ones above and some mass super skunk and purple diesel. I have grown out the purple diesel before and it is very good.


----------



## NorCalHal

I stopped by HS on 7-02 and they were bangin'.
As Kasgrow said, they had 1000's of clones. Alot of Grapefruit Diesel and Granddaddy Purple. They finally raised thier limit to 72 per patient.
I didn't really look too hard, but all the clones looked very healthy and ready to rock.

I did pick up some Chemdawg 4. Wow. All I can say it was by far the BEST Chem I have smoked...ever. I have picked up alot of chem here and there, but the Chem4 HS had that day was super.
I went back on the 5th, and of course it was gone 
I am still on the hunt for that chem4...but aint noone givin' that genetic up...

Still a line 20 folks deep with 8 registars working........

Clone line had 2 people on it.......


Kas, I am helping a buddy grow some Mass Super Skunk in soil, and it is looking very nice. He is still about 4-5 weeks left, but I will take some pics when it is done. Fast Veggin' plant.


----------



## NorCalHal

Kas, I took some pics of the M.A.S.S. about 3-4 weeks into 12/12 so far, developing nicely. Looks like it will be huge. Sorry man, only one pic.


----------



## tcbud

Excellent thread!
Does Harborside sell seeds?
I went to their site, and didnt see info on seeds.
Thanks...


----------



## jmansweed

Harborside is by far the best club around Oakland. Although many cloves I've purchased have had trifoliate issues the plant seems to grow out of it fast. As mentioned it is $12 a clone and a month ago the limit was 25 - but they let me have a few extra to meet my order. They're selection of herb is great to. If you havn't it's worth a visit.


----------



## NorCalHal

tcbud said:
			
		

> Excellent thread!
> Does Harborside sell seeds?
> I went to their site, and didnt see info on seeds.
> Thanks...


 

You have to go there and ask for the seed book. Yes, they do have beans available!


----------



## kasgrow

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> Kas, I took some pics of the M.A.S.S. about 3-4 weeks into 12/12 so far, developing nicely. Looks like it will be huge. Sorry man, only one pic.


 Nice looking buds Hal. I am looking forward to mine looking like that. I have a nice bush of it in flower right now. It is just about to start flowering.  I just brushed against it while watering and the place smelt like super skunk fast.


----------



## tcbud

Thank-you thank-you thank-you NCH.
I think a trip to the city will be what I am gonna be doing for Seeds.  Excellent.


----------



## jmansweed

Harborside raised they're clone amount to 70! Good luck


----------



## slick

hey guys quick update stoped by harborside today and they got m.a.s.s and grapefruit diesel on sale for 10 bucks they also have 
purple kush
purple diesel
shiva skunk
super silver haze
grape punch
casey jones
booglegum
 thats all i can remember right now ...hey quick ? does anybody now where i can buy mother plants?


----------



## kasgrow

I stopped by harborside on my way home from the indoor garden expo in sf. The limit on clones is still 72. I got a couple of xxx chem, sour bubble, and grape punch. I just started smoking some grape punch that I just harvested and it is some killer stuff. 
 The expo was cool. I picked up hundreds of dollars worth of free samples for a five dollar donation. Humboldt nutrients, dutch masters, roots organics, fox farm, botanicare and more. Now I just have to figure out what to try first. Maybe I will try some clones side by side and see what works best. I have enough stuff to grow for the next year and then some.


----------



## NorCalHal

Thanks kas.

I was invited to go to the expo with a bud that has a hydro store, he's been buggin for years for me to go, says that Advanced throws a kick *** party, but I had work to do today 

I've thought about going a few times, but man, just like you said, you have a ton of sample stuff that would drive me crazy.

Nice to hear about the Grape Punch, I have wondered about that clone, but never saw the finished herb.


----------



## primitive

slick said:
			
		

> ...hey quick ? does anybody now where i can buy mother plants?


 

A mother is just a female plant vegged to the point that 3-5 inch shoots can be cut from it.  Any clone from a club is a potential mother.

Though I did see at "CARE" in Oakland that they sell somewhat vegged clones as "mothers" for $30-40ish, but that place kinda creeps me out.


----------



## xmelissa4

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> I love Harborside. Great place and cool folks.
> 
> They had the clone scene going on for a while, then it got shut down due to the feds lurking. Thats been quite a few months ago.
> 
> They have just recently started pumping clones again, and I must say, they are beautiful. No mold/pests at all. Fully rooted and quite a few choices.
> 
> I am in need of grabbing 50-60, do you know if they had a limit on how many you can get at once?


 
Yes 72 clones becuase that is oaklands limit. I love their clones won't go any whwere else. I am in love with the purple diesel they seem really tolerant of abuse especially for new growers i think it was 45-50 day flowering cycle. they get good size stems too and they look so damn healthy when growing, The mass skunks are good to but the blue dreams always look sick and skinny when they grow even with nothing wrong with them. Also the grapes are good to don't like the fruit punch or the purple kush.


----------



## xmelissa4

greenfriend said:
			
		

> yea, anyone know the price for harborside? never bought clones from there, been growing everything from blue sky
> 
> anyone grown their clones and harvested, strain report?


 
about $15 plus tax. The strains are good none are reall skunky or harsh as they are ade for med paitenst with al sorts of ailments


----------



## sidewing

i live a couple of hours away and i want to know what the best strain of clone to check out would be when i go. i dont go to oakland but maybe a few times a year so im trying to make this one trip the one that lasts.. i really like the ken's og grandaddy i am looking for a clone of that. also woody diesel if thats availible.. any kind of purple/kush or purple/diesel may be ok.. i want truly exotic strains that people dont see every day but i want it to be mindblowing.. i want a high percentage of THC, excellent flavor, high yield, low # water leaves, dense buds, and a short flowering time (8 wks max).. it'd be nice if it grew a ton of nodes but grew short and dense. can anybody recommend a strain or 2 that would be good for me to grab when i go up there?


----------



## greenfriend

sidewing said:
			
		

> i live a couple of hours away and i want to know what the best strain of clone to check out would be when i go. i dont go to oakland but maybe a few times a year so im trying to make this one trip the one that lasts.. i really like the ken's og grandaddy i am looking for a clone of that. also woody diesel if thats availible.. any kind of purple/kush or purple/diesel may be ok.. i want truly exotic strains that people dont see every day but i want it to be mindblowing.. i want a high percentage of THC, excellent flavor, high yield, low # water leaves, dense buds, and a short flowering time (8 wks max).. it'd be nice if it grew a ton of nodes but grew short and dense. can anybody recommend a strain or 2 that would be good for me to grab when i go up there?


 
deep chunk x strawberry cough at blue sky.  it an 'elite' clone, heavy indica stone.  7 wks flowering, not high yielding but really tasty and potent


----------



## sidewing

how much u think it would yield under a 600watt hps with 6 plants 2 rows of 3 with 7 wks flowering and 7 wks vegetation.. basically i want to cut clones and start the rooting when i cut the flowers, dry the flowers for a week and when they are done, move the now rooted babies into the real veg lighting. then switch the old vegies to flowering. how much would 1 plant yield do you think? 2oz? 1? i also heard that kens collective is reopen is this rumor true? under GDP Collective or Grandaddy Purple Collective. if so that og grandaddy is that one to have.


----------



## primitive

Anyone been there recently with an update?


----------



## 2Dog

I want to go there but I dont really need anything right now..road trip this fall


----------



## greenfriend

im headed there either tomorrow or fri, will give a strain report


----------



## NorCalHal

I went a week or so ago and a friend picked up some Santa Cruz OG Kush. They have been veggin since then and really took off, they look great and are showing great potential.


----------



## primitive

Ok, I just got back.

They had more strains than I've seen there before, though quite a few of them only had a couple dozen left.

Picked some GDP, Blue Cheese, God's Gift, and Salmon Creek.

They also had Grapefruit Diesel, Grapefruit Kush, Purple Kush, Purple AK, Dj Short Grape, Sour Bubble, Bubbleberry, Afgoo, OG Kush, Santa Cruz OG, Hindu Skunk, Lime, Shiva, **** they had at least five more but that's all I can recall.

The guy said Friday mornings are a good time to come, as they try to have enough to cover the weekend.


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA

hell ya thats wats up! those are our cali cuts

im heading down at 6 in the morning should arrive there at 8 or so! ill let u guys know wats up and how its looking now that im verified with that collective. i want to try that blue cheese, dj short grape, gods gift, purple ak and the gdp of course ill prob get 5 ea

im looking for the dense purps with sugar on top though so hopefully i find a strain like that


----------



## 2Dog

Hey, albino did they verify your info before you went or do you have to go in person before they can verify?


----------



## nvthis

Not sure I would waste my money on their GDP. I think you can get better in the bay.. Same for the purple kush (which you might want to consider Oakster's cut..) I hear that some good gdp cuts (Ken's) have been making the rounds in the bay of late..



			
				AlbinoDanko12GA said:
			
		

> hell ya thats wats up! those are our cali cuts
> 
> im heading down at 6 in the morning should arrive there at 8 or so! ill let u guys know wats up and how its looking now that im verified with that collective. i want to try that blue cheese, dj short grape, gods gift, purple ak and the gdp of course ill prob get 5 ea
> 
> im looking for the dense purps with sugar on top though so hopefully i find a strain like that


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA

2Dog said:
			
		

> Hey, albino did they verify your info before you went or do you have to go in person before they can verify?


 
i went last week and they verified me but it was way too busy so i left!


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA

nvthis said:
			
		

> Not sure I would waste my money on their GDP. I think you can get better in the bay.. Same for the purple kush (which you might want to consider Oakster's cut..) I hear that some good gdp cuts (Ken's) have been making the rounds in the bay of late..


 

so dont get purple kush and gdp from them?? there garbage??? i heard they had some good cuts

where else in the bay? usually all the clubs have the same cuts cuz the vendors goes around to all of them


----------



## kasgrow

If you get a chance to get the grape punch cutting get it. The grape punch is some seriously powerful smoke. I grew one and after smoking it I went down and got another clone of it that day. I am vegging it for a mother now. I had a bad spider mite infestation at the time so the plant didn't yield much but it was powerful. I figure any plant that can be that potent under such bad conditions is going to really be special in good conditions.  My garden is clean and healthy again so I am looking forward to seeing what the plant will do now.


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA

k ill def pick one of those up if they have any! i didnt see it though on the list that the guy just gave on here from friday! ill check it out though, i just went to the atm and pulled out $300 just for come cuts so ill have an array of pics tomorrow night when i get back


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA

well im off to harborside, i would go to a few different clubs but i cant get verified on the weekends!

so ill let u guys know wats up when i get back


----------



## greenfriend

AlbinoDanko12GA said:
			
		

> so dont get purple kush and gdp from them?? there garbage??? i heard they had some good cuts
> 
> where else in the bay? usually all the clubs have the same cuts cuz the vendors goes around to all of them


 
Blue Sky doesnt use any vendors, all their cuts are from Oaksterdam Nursery


----------



## 2Dog

albino I think you are too far from me or I would help you out with the PK..


----------



## nvthis

AlbinoDanko12GA said:
			
		

> so dont get purple kush and gdp from them?? there garbage???


 
Well, those weren't my words, exactly... 

Don't get me wrong... HS is still the shiznit IMO, but I have been noticing on various forums that there is a mounting frustration regarding some of their cuts. I only have personal knowledge of 4 of them and it goes like this:

3 Ehh's.. :confused2: 

1 Wow!!   :aok:  

From what I have been able to learn, this has remained a fairly common experience. I think what is happening is they have _so many_ cuts and possibly vendors passing these cuts that haven't even grown them out for themselves, that it takes a little time to weed them out. I don't think HS does anything poorly with intention. That being said, the cuts I bought from there last winter may very well have been vended else where by now... But I doubt it. The only thing we, as consumers, can do about this is publicly say what we like and what we don't like.

All I am saying is with a little effort spent in reading and asking questions it should be pretty easy to find some better cuts _in the same area._

*EDIT:* Oh, and their Romulan seems to be complete garbage...


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA

nvthis said:
			
		

> Well, those weren't my words, exactly...
> 
> Don't get me wrong... HS is still the shiznit IMO, but I have been noticing on various forums that there is a mounting frustration regarding some of their cuts. I only have personal knowledge of 4 of them and it goes like this:
> 
> 3 Ehh's.. :confused2:
> 
> 1 Wow!! :aok:
> 
> wat was the wow??????
> 
> ya harborside is the shizit! i got 24 clones!
> ya ive been hearing alot about this oaksterdam but im up from nor cal so i dont get a chance to go to the bay alot! so oaks has some good cuts????
> 
> i got blue dream, kanaga, sour bubble, blue cheese, grape punch, shiva skunk!


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA

2Dog said:
			
		

> albino I think you are too far from me or I would help you out with the PK..


 
where u at? 

HS is the ****, i love it there! got some purple diesel meds that was off the hook and some oil that was so stoney put u in a couch lock


----------



## nvthis

AlbinoDanko12GA said:
			
		

> well where u located? im in 530!


 
You two might want to reconsider this type of negotiation before it gets any further. Not breaking anybodies balls here, but the powers that be frown on such... Hate to see y'all get pinched for it 

Albino, you might ask NCH what he thinks of his cuts so far. I know he has done a few from HS but I think he has liked what he has gotten so far (I don't really know that for sure, never really thought to ask before ).


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA

ya true!!

ill ask him. what cuts is he doing???


----------



## NorCalHal

HS cuts are hit and miss so far. I have seen OK grows and horrible grows.

Hindu Skunk is so far my fav from any of the dispensaries. I am growing out some Santa Cruz OG right now, so we will see.
The MASS Super Skunk was horrible.
I have heard good things about the blue dream and grape punch.

Just be SURE to treat your plants for both mites and Powedery Mildew once you get them home. HS uses multiple endors, so not everyone is as "clean" as you would like.


----------



## sidewing

ken's (ken's Grandaddy) collective is called GDP collective.. google it if u want rooted clones of the top of the line purple. im not affiliated with them, but i have been on the hunt for kens gdp clones for over a year. ive heard their selection of babies are excellent.. way better than HS and Bluesky. and not from the same old source. google 'GDP Collective' u will find it no question.


----------



## NorCalHal

I do agree, I have heard god things about Ken.


----------



## Barbapopa

I looked up gdp collective and found it no problem.  Question to those that have been there, do they sell mother plants or just clones?


----------



## Barbapopa

I decided not to be lazy and actually call them just now, FYI; clones range in price from $15 to $125 depending on size.  They didn't say they had mother plants, and then again, they did not.  I will swing by there saturday and take a look.


----------



## nvthis

$125??... better be a nice mom...


----------



## nvthis

sidewing said:
			
		

> ken's (ken's Grandaddy) collective is called GDP collective.. google it if u want rooted clones of the top of the line purple. im not affiliated with them, but i have been on the hunt for kens gdp clones for over a year. ive heard their selection of babies are excellent.. way better than HS and Bluesky. and not from the same old source. google 'GDP Collective' u will find it no question.


 
Perfect SW. That's the one I was speaking of, thanks!


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA

ya i sprayed with azatrol (1tsp per quart) im spraying with that everyday and my plants and the new pad look prety good and no sign of mites yet! some leafs are a lil yellow and crisping up and dieing off on some of the purp rocks, i dont know wat it is i tried a nute pack and its still yellow!

where do we get bubba kush clones at? any club have then in right now???? i called harborside but they cant give info like that over the phone like i figured! i just dont want to drive 2 hours to go check it out, anyone have a updated strain list???


----------



## nvthis

You close to Lake Co.? That's where I got mine.. I'll be making another trip there soon to see what's cooking @ Good Karma and com. I am taking my GC mother back, 'cause it ain't GC. They have a pretty good return policy and it has only been a year . That clone has grown some... Can't wait to see the look on their faces when I go to return it...:rofl:


----------



## Barbapopa

OK, I went to the GDP collective today and got some clones.  I am a little high right now on some sativa dominant Blue Cheese so bear with me....

OK, the place is relatively easy to find and conveniently located near Hilltop Mall in San Pablo.  They are all about the purple strains, yet sell some others as well.  They are currently looking for new vendors as they have only been open for 2 months.
They only allow 2 visits a day, that is more of an FYI, I don't see that really being an issue.
The only clones they have are Ken's GDP which are supposed to be the ****.
Now, they have 3 sizes of clones from $15 to $50 bucks.  They are going to be getting other clones and strains and it will take a while longer as they are still pretty new.
I wanted to buy a larger clone and then take clones from those.  Close inspection under the flouro lights showed signs of Spidermites on 3 of the 4 biggest clones.  I saw spiderwebs on the 3 and the small tell tale signs of spots on the tops of the leaves and mites on the bottom of the leaves.  They appeared to all be dead.  I told the guys maintaining the clones and they checked it out.  They said that they had sprayed all of the clones with neem oil 2 days prior.  And, like I said, the spidermites appeared dead.  Still, it is a red flag.
The people there seem pretty nice and the blue cheese I bought seems to be working just fine.  
I did get 7 smaller clones and 1 of the big clones, the one with out mites and cloned off a few branches earlier today.  I will let you know how that strain turns out and if the mites come back.


----------



## NorCalHal

Thanks Barpapoa for the info.


----------



## kasgrow

I learned the hard way that every time I buy a clone to spray or dip them in avid before adding them to my garden. It took an infestation of spidermites that ruined my garden a couple of months ago. Now my garden looks great again and I won't make that mistake again. Treat you plants once when they are small and it will protect them through flower. I even spray my seedlings now to keep the white flies off my babies.


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA

kasgrow said:
			
		

> I learned the hard way that every time I buy a clone to spray or dip them in avid before adding them to my garden. It took an infestation of spidermites that ruined my garden a couple of months ago. Now my garden looks great again and I won't make that mistake again. Treat you plants once when they are small and it will protect them through flower. I even spray my seedlings now to keep the white flies off my babies.


 
damn avid is so expensive, i have azatrol though which is a $100 pesticide, azatrol was made after avid i beleive i could be wrong though! i sprayed them with azatrol! i think its too hot in my 2nd story though for all them! ALL the tips of my clones are burnt looking and the leaf tips are yellow, i need to get a fan in there

well im off to harborside, ill be at the door at 11 waiting in line lol ill come back wtih a strain list if i can rememmber all of them


----------



## NorCalHal

IF you are cool with certain hydrosotres....they sell vials of avid for around $40...........enough to last a long time.

If you buy a whole quart...it will cost you around $800


----------



## 2Dog

on the topic of bugs. I havent noticed much at all on my plants, I go 8 feet over touch my tomato plants to push it into the metal cage and get three bugs on my hand at once...I wonder if the veggies are such a big draw the other plants are helped by it. ewwwwww


----------



## 2Dog

AlbinoDanko12GA said:
			
		

> damn avid is so expensive, i have azatrol though which is a $100 pesticide, azatrol was made after avid i beleive i could be wrong though! i sprayed them with azatrol! i think its too hot in my 2nd story though for all them! ALL the tips of my clones are burnt looking and the leaf tips are yellow, i need to get a fan in there
> 
> well im off to harborside, ill be at the door at 11 waiting in line lol ill come back wtih a strain list if i can rememmber all of them


 


you my friend are a strain addict lmao........I thought I was bad. I have strains in seed I havent even tried yet. Stupid grow limit. haha


----------



## kasgrow

I found 8 ounces of avid for $100 at an online store. I don't remember which one right now but it was in florida. My dad had found it at 1 ounce for $40 online but I only found it in the 8 ounce size.


----------



## Barbapopa

Funny you mention your vegetable plants with bugs on them 2dog.  I have never had spidermites on any plant until I planted tomato plants.  They have spidermites all over them.  And even though they are intermingled with other plants, only the tomatoes have them.  Must be something about tomatoes.


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA

2Dog said:
			
		

> you my friend are a strain addict lmao........I thought I was bad. I have strains in seed I havent even tried yet. Stupid grow limit. haha


 
ya i love different strains, gotta test them all and see if there the fire huh??

well i didnt end up going this morning cuz we decided to stay at work and try and finish the job! did u get my pm this morning? as of right now i probally get 12 diff strains


----------



## 2Dog

Yup I got it...12 strains wow..I have half that right now. But I love what I got lol.


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA

ya nch ill hit up the grow shop and see if they got a vial for sale, im pretty cool with the dude that owns it

hey kasgrow where did u buy that 8 oz bottle at?????


----------



## kasgrow

I just found that this place has it for $93 http://btgrowersupply.stores.yahoo.net/index.html
I think that is where I bought it.


----------



## Barbapopa

The lack of a "thanks" button is killing me.  Thanks Kasgrow for the good find.


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA

Barbapopa said:
			
		

> The lack of a "thanks" button is killing me. Thanks Kasgrow for the good find.


 
wats your problem???? i just looked at the thread, ive been working! i thank a lot of people and give good rep so anyway...


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA

kasgrow said:
			
		

> I just found that this place has it for $93 http://btgrowersupply.stores.yahoo.net/index.html
> I think that is where I bought it.


 
did it work good for you? kill all the pests, any sidaffects??? ill check it out, thanks man


----------



## Barbapopa

AlbinoDanko12GA said:
			
		

> wats your problem???? i just looked at the thread, ive been working! i thank a lot of people and give good rep so anyway...



I think you misunderstood me.  I wanted to say thanks and hit the thanks button however it is no longer there.  And the fact that it is missing bums me out, I like to give props where props are due.  
I also miss the "xxx posts since your last visit".  I used to click on that exclusively to see whats new.
I meant no disrespect to any one here.  You are all the bees knees, I assure you.


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA

Barbapopa said:
			
		

> I think you misunderstood me. I wanted to say thanks and hit the thanks button however it is no longer there. And the fact that it is missing bums me out, I like to give props where props are due.
> I also miss the "xxx posts since your last visit". I used to click on that exclusively to see whats new.
> I meant no disrespect to any one here. You are all the bees knees, I assure you.


 
o ya i misundersttod you, it seemed like u were o nvm drop it, anyway ya i just noticed that there is no more thanks button, why???? 


JUST GOT 4 BUBBA KUSH'S FROM HARBORSIDE! 

thats adds to my strain list now!


----------



## kasgrow

AlbinoDanko12GA said:
			
		

> did it work good for you? kill all the pests, any sidaffects??? ill check it out, thanks man


 
The avid worked with no problems. It got rid of the spidermites and whiteflies. I sprayed twice but once was probably enough. I had a bad infestation too.  I harvested some buds a week after spraying and smoked it with no apparent problems. My flower garden is still pest free 6 weeks later. I spray my clones as soon as I get them home and I spray my seedlings and home cut clones early in veg. I spray once and that protects them through harvest so far.


----------



## kasgrow

AlbinoDanko12GA said:
			
		

> o ya i misundersttod you, it seemed like u were o nvm drop it, anyway ya i just noticed that there is no more thanks button, why????
> 
> 
> JUST GOT 4 BUBBA KUSH'S FROM HARBORSIDE!
> 
> thats adds to my strain list now!



I have bubba kush from harborside in flower right now and they are really looking good. They were a little slow in veg but went from about 6 inches to 30 inches in my flower room. They have a fat kush look to them. I am really looking forward to harvest. I have purps and LA ogkush flowering right now with about 6 or 7 other strains right now. After battling spidermites for so long it is so nice to crawl into my flower room because it is so full. I have a tall fat papaya that hits me in the face if I try to walk in. Yes, I am a strain *****. A bud for every occasion.


----------



## primitive

A quick heads up my friends...

The 18 GDP and 18 Blue Cheese I got three weeks ago are without doubt the two most inconsistent batches of clones I have ever had.  It is deeply disappointing, and unexpected since I've only gotten decent cuts from Harborside before.

Of the 36 total, 13 are simply, literally, retarded.  They're 3'' - 8'' tall, with no branching at all, at 24 days veg.  All the others are 16'' - 25''.  All of them bought the same day, kept in the same conditions; i.e. good temp+hum., clean coco, under 2 600w conversions and fed a top notch solution.

I'm debating whether to just throw them out since I'm doing a scrog, so  they'll need to reach a horizontal screen at 18'' within another week or they won't get any light.

Here's pics of one normal and one gimp from each strain, taken about a week ago.  Note the normal ones are being LST'ed sideways so try to picture the size difference had they been left upright.


----------



## Barbapopa

I just tossed about 8 clones that I would also classify as retarded.  Shocked is probably a more appropriate term, they just would not seem to snap out of their "just been cloned" stage.  Fortunately they were freebies.


----------



## NorCalHal

From my experience with buying clones for years thru the clubs off and on, I allways over shoot the amount of cuts I need by a solid 25%.
So, If I need 50 cuts to fill a room, I will buy at least 65-70, KNOWING that there will be some bad "kids" in the bunch, as it almost allways is.

It could be from a number of factors, imo. The nuits the Vendor used as compared to the nuits u use for one. Room conditions, amount of light. If the Vendor cloned under 40 watt flouros, then u take them home and throw them under 1000 watters. Alot of different variables.

I understand that it is a little expensive to buy "extra" but I would rather have a full room then a 3/4 full room.


----------



## chris1974

Barbapopa said:
			
		

> I just tossed about 8 clones that I would also classify as retarded. Shocked is probably a more appropriate term, they just would not seem to snap out of their "just been cloned" stage. Fortunately they were freebies.


 
Hey Barbapopa.... funny you mention those 8, cause i still have 1 outa that same bunch that is a single cola about 12"in tall ???  I just kept it to see what in the heck it was ?


----------



## chris1974

Hey Hal, does Harbor Side ever have any descent OG Kush babies ?


----------



## greenfriend

chris1974 said:
			
		

> Hey Hal, does Harbor Side ever have any descent OG Kush babies ?


 
dunno about harborside, but Blue Sky has OG Kush, they claim its the original cut.


----------



## chris1974

Thanks Greenfriend, Im gonna have to check them out ! What are their prices, do you know ?


----------



## Barbapopa

Yes Chris, it was the same ones.  They just would not grow.  I got some other GDP clones that were smaller then them and blew past those 8 in a weeks time.  I had to dump them as I did not want any bad apples in the apple barrel if you know what I mean.  They just looked sickly and confused.

Just a side note about blue sky, if you want to get mothers and not just clones, you have to get there at 7:30am on Saturday as they get snatched up quick style.


----------



## NorCalHal

greenfriend said:
			
		

> dunno about harborside, but Blue Sky has OG Kush, they claim its the original cut.


 
Oh really.....I'll have to check it out. I havn't been to BlueSky in quite a while, cause getting up at 4 in da morning scuks to go stand in line for 4 hours before they open so you have a chance of getting what u want.
Thanks for the tip bro!

I have a friend who got some Santa Cruz OG Kush cuts from Harbor and he actually called me yesterday to complain a bit about them specifically. 
Same story....there are a few that are BEAutiful and the majority are just plain lagging behind.
I need to go check em out and see if they even really resemble a true Kush. It's so hard to tell from a 4" cut what the strain really is. He has been vegging now for 4-5 weeks, so I think I can get a good idea.

One thing I tell folks who complain about cuttings from clubs....if you don't like it, why don't u do it yourself? they all say it's too hard or just no room.
We must all be thankful for even having that option fellas. When I first started, it was from seed only, or you made and kept a Mom. Or, if you were lucky, u knew someone who knew someone that had a few extra.

Having the option to go to a number of different dispensaries and be able to at least buy female MJ plants is a blessing. If you ever had a room full of lights and no plants...you will know what I mean.

So it could be worse....alot worse.

With that said, it SUCKS buying clones from dispensaries. Period. Inconsistency on both playing fields.
You have Vendors who are shady and give names of strains that are not really that. Then you have the Vendors who truely believe that they have "strain X" but it really is not. Noone can convince him otherwise.

The same stands true with folks who purchase the cuts. You have a pre set "image" of what the finished product and how the plant should grow, and when it does not, they are quick to blame anyone but themselves.

You can give out 10 clones of the same strain, to 10 different folks, and no 2 finished herbs will be alike. Maybe some close, shoot even very close, but it will all a little different. You will also have a guy or 2 who will produce something that doesn't even resemble what the original herb was supposed to be like.


In a nutshell...that is the problem. It will not go away anytime soon, that is for sure.


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> Oh really.....I'll have to check it out. I havn't been to BlueSky in quite a while, cause getting up at 4 in da morning scuks to go stand in line for 4 hours before they open so you have a chance of getting what u want.
> Thanks for the tip bro!
> 
> I have a friend who got some Santa Cruz OG Kush cuts from Harbor and he actually called me yesterday to complain a bit about them specifically.
> Same story....there are a few that are BEAutiful and the majority are just plain lagging behind.
> I need to go check em out and see if they even really resemble a true Kush. It's so hard to tell from a 4" cut what the strain really is. He has been vegging now for 4-5 weeks, so I think I can get a good idea.
> 
> One thing I tell folks who complain about cuttings from clubs....if you don't like it, why don't u do it yourself? they all say it's too hard or just no room.
> We must all be thankful for even having that option fellas. When I first started, it was from seed only, or you made and kept a Mom. Or, if you were lucky, u knew someone who knew someone that had a few extra.
> 
> Having the option to go to a number of different dispensaries and be able to at least buy female MJ plants is a blessing. If you ever had a room full of lights and no plants...you will know what I mean.
> 
> So it could be worse....alot worse.
> 
> With that said, it SUCKS buying clones from dispensaries. Period. Inconsistency on both playing fields.
> You have Vendors who are shady and give names of strains that are not really that. Then you have the Vendors who truely believe that they have "strain X" but it really is not. Noone can convince him otherwise.
> 
> The same stands true with folks who purchase the cuts. You have a pre set "image" of what the finished product and how the plant should grow, and when it does not, they are quick to blame anyone but themselves.
> 
> You can give out 10 clones of the same strain, to 10 different folks, and no 2 finished herbs will be alike. Maybe some close, shoot even very close, but it will all a little different. You will also have a guy or 2 who will produce something that doesn't even resemble what the original herb was supposed to be like.
> 
> 
> In a nutshell...that is the problem. It will not go away anytime soon, that is for sure.


 

TRUE TRUE TRUE

i got 24 cuts from them a lil while ago, maybe a month ago or so and all of them look really good! then i got 4 bubba kush clones from them a couple weeks ago and all 4 of them are not growing at all and they just look stunted and confused if they should grow or not! im about to throw them out as well but ill let u all know in the next week as all my cuts will be going into flower under 6 600's

ya im about done buying cuts from collectives, im just gonna momma a few of them out just in case i like the strain after i flower them!


----------



## chris1974

Barbapopa said:
			
		

> Yes Chris, it was the same ones. They just would not grow. I got some other GDP clones that were smaller then them and blew past those 8 in a weeks time. I had to dump them as I did not want any bad apples in the apple barrel if you know what I mean. They just looked sickly and confused.
> 
> Just a side note about blue sky, if you want to get mothers and not just clones, you have to get there at 7:30am on Saturday as they get snatched up quick style.


 
At least they were free huh...   I still have one of those that looks like a single cola, but dwarfed ? and the other ones are just fine ! nice frosty treats all over em !  My GDP are alot heavier than the Kush are, but that was expected.  

Hows the grow comin along tho ?  Hit me up and lets talk dude !


----------



## primitive

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> I have a friend who got some Santa Cruz OG Kush cuts from Harbor and he actually called me yesterday to complain a bit about them specifically.
> Same story....there are a few that are BEAutiful and the majority are just plain lagging behind.
> I need to go check em out and see if they even really resemble a true Kush. It's so hard to tell from a 4" cut what the strain really is. He has been vegging now for 4-5 weeks, so I think I can get a good idea.
> 
> 
> 
> When I got the GDP and Blue Cheese I was first leaning towards the Santa Cruz OG Kush.  So, the clone counter guy checks that the next person in line was standing way behind me...comes up close and very quietly convinces me to leave the SC OG alone.  He wouldn't say specifically what it was about them, but his tone and body language said, "you want to trust me on this dude".  So I did, though apparently the Blue Cheese he pointed me to instead is no better.
> 
> On a happier note, the tray of Grape Punch I got three days ago are all adjusting well, no obvious gimps, it's to soon to say for sure but I'm fairly confident these will all grow just as they should.
Click to expand...


----------



## Budders Keeper

primitive
When I got the GDP and Blue Cheese I was first leaning towards the Santa Cruz OG Kush. So said:
			
		

> That was you!


----------



## kasgrow

AlbinoDanko12GA said:
			
		

> TRUE TRUE TRUE
> 
> i got 24 cuts from them a lil while ago, maybe a month ago or so and all of them look really good! then i got 4 bubba kush clones from them a couple weeks ago and all 4 of them are not growing at all and they just look stunted and confused if they should grow or not! im about to throw them out as well but ill let u all know in the next week as all my cuts will be going into flower under 6 600's
> 
> ya im about done buying cuts from collectives, im just gonna momma a few of them out just in case i like the strain after i flower them!




I have some bubba kush cuts from harborside. The clones I got were very slow growing. They took off in flower and the clones I made from them grow much faster.  They grow at the same speed as all of my other strains. I have noticed that with most of the clones I buy there. The skywalker I got there was really slow but in flower they are growing long colas over half their height. They look like they will be excellent for sog.


----------



## sidewing

im lookin for a real cinderella 99 cutting.. where would you guys recommend?


----------



## sidewing

i live in the valley and the only way im considering a trip to the bay to get cutting is to get ken's grandaddy AND THATS It.. (ok maybe master kush X kens grandaddy or C99 X Ken's Grandaddy BUT THATS IT lol).. ive been grabbing many different clones from different locations hoping that i can at least pull 3-4 good strains to keep out of them all.. i got some grandaddy that grows more beastly than a sour diesel as well as a silver haze i have.. making me think im going to be disappointed if i expect real grandady to be the result.. but i did get a bubba kush the day it was delivered to the collective that started growing beastly from the moment it hit the light.. its so short and bushy and beastly i love it.. 9 to 11 leaf formaton.. the silver haze looks very great as well.. the gdp looks great and is huge, but i dont think its going to be real gdp, even though it may be something good. the sour diesel looks legit, i just dont like how some only have 3 leaves.. makes me think the genetics are weak. i had 2 romulans that after 3 weeks of vegging make little to no progress so i tossed em.. roots had grown very little as well.. maybe i couldve gotten some great rom next time around but i just dont have the patience or the time to baby them back to health with a beast of a gdp plant right next to it.. got a purple mango also that seems to be taking forever.. i think it was a week into flowering cuz it had browning hairs and the small leaves had crystals all over them.. its been about 3 weeks and its moving slowly but i dont have the heart to throw it out im convinced itll be some great smoke.. plus i got it big (10 inches minimum) so i think i can get a clone and give it another shot next time around.. i got a strain called da purps.. leaf formation looks very indica like.. and it grows a crazy amount of nodes.. but it stretches a lot.. not a bad thing its just got that stretchy sativa trait but everything else is solid indica.. i think this one may be a winner as well.. then i got some new babys that need some major vegging.. grabbed some casey jones, some purple urkle, and some blue dream.. im hoping from all of these ill pick my 4 favorites and keep those genetics alive myself.. and if they are verified strains id love to donate some to the collectives and have REAL strains that are what they are called for medical patients. to wrap it up.. i wish i didnt have to drive 3 hours to get ken's grandaddy... but i guess i dont have a choice.


----------



## 2Dog

this is where I got my purple kush...if you live in the central valley...

American caregiver facility in visalia 

pm me for their info if you need it.


----------



## sidewing

im sure i can find it on weedmaps.. i live in fresno.. the pk is ok.. i imagine btwn the "gdp" the urkle, da purps, and the purple mango ill find something decent btwn them all.. but i really want kens gdp.. its very specific and my perfect medicine.


----------



## 2Dog

we r neighbores. you gone to the one on blackstone yet? the one at shaw and 99 sucks...there is also one on the loop I have gone to..one time lol..


----------



## 2Dog

watch you be someone I want to HS with...LMAO.


----------



## sidewing

sierra and blackstone is good.. thats where i got the blue dream, bubba kush, and the purple urkle.. they seem to be authentic by the way they are growing so far.. i go to earthsource too which is on princeton.. got the casey jones from there.. and some green crack before.. but i tossed it out cuz it started getting bugs on it.. my fault i think.. oh well. the gdp, silver haze, rom, and da purps i got from the one on abby.. they were in bad shape but the gdp bounced back big time.. its probably grandaddy green or something.. the purple mango and the sour diesel i got from my boy.. never seen anyone with purple mango so im probably gunna hold onto that one. looks like a good half and half strain.. as does the silver haze. da purps is straight indica with a pinch of sativa.. my guess would be 80-20.. the bubba kush looks like straight indica.. its beautiful.


----------



## sidewing

oh and sierra and blackstone has the most amazing cinderella 99 buds.. smells SO good and smokes great.. dude told me they get it from up north area.. so almost all their buds are different (and top quality) than the other collectives in the area.. i tried to find the shaw and 99 one cuz i live by 99 and its like 5 mins from my spot.. but it looked like they were closed from the address on weed maps and nobody answers the phone.. earthsource and sierra blackstone are the best overall in my opinion..


----------



## 2Dog

never been to the one on sierra...do you rate it better for straight bud buying? I havent even seen the other one. is it on the west or east side of blackstone please? 

I cant get more clones til I harvest...and even then i have plenty of seeds...my most recent was train wreck..we shal see how that goes. 

do you grow inside and outside? I have been buying my roots organic soil at tower garden supply do you reccomend  anywhere else?


----------



## 2Dog

sidewing said:
			
		

> oh and sierra and blackstone has the most amazing cinderella 99 buds.. smells SO good and smokes great.. dude told me they get it from up north area.. so almost all their buds are different (and top quality) than the other collectives in the area.. i tried to find the shaw and 99 one cuz i live by 99 and its like 5 mins from my spot.. but it looked like they were closed from the address on weed maps and nobody answers the phone.. earthsource and sierra blackstone are the best overall in my opinion..


 
so shaw closed...hmmm they werent very busy. I will try sierra and blackstone.


----------



## sidewing

hmm what happened to the long message i just typed.. anyway here is a retype of it but shorter.. earthsource northwest corner of princeton blackstone.. has great buds, great wide array of edibles and drinks.. when they have clones they are usually unique and good strains, but usually only 1 small root coming out of them.. sierra and blackstone is on the northwest corner i think its called cvcc.. its located by 'the bar'... they have great unique buds cuz they get them from humboldt area.. cant go wrong with the bubba kush, cinderella 99, or the lambs bread is supposed to be good never tried it personally.. looks like they have good edibles as well never really looked in the display case below the herbs to be honest with u.. this place got their clones in like a week ago and they were SUPER healthy.. and very well rooted..  id recommend getting clones from this place, just find out when the clones are coming in fresh and grab em that day.. they look amazingly good.. they had purple urkle, bubba kush, sour diesel, and blue dream.. from first glance they looked to be the real deal too.. not just something called something.


----------



## sidewing

earthsource has tinicture spray too.. i love this stuff.. great when u cant smoke.


----------



## 2Dog

never heard of the spray...I will have to research that.


----------



## sidewing

im going to take the trip up to oakland and visit ken's "gdp collective" and just get his real deal "ken's grandaddy"... people dont really know about the real kens grandaddy cuz they have seen so much remake grandaddy or fake grandaddy.. they hear grandaddy and they just think its "ok"... ken's grandaddy is 1000x better than ok.. its the best weed in the world hands down.. the strongest purple/berry taste.. tastes like u are eating a bowl of trix times ten.. and it tastes that way all the way to the ash rip.. its usually 100% purple or close to it.. and its not because of a nitrogen deficiency.. fat buds.. always tight.. and i heard when it grows it almost trims the leaves itself because the amount of leaves it has are very few in numbers and the buds are so tight its easy to clip em off no problems.. but its moody (meaning hard to clone and easily stressed) and a low yielder.. i personally dont care how little it yields the smoke is so amazing.. i feel like it makes me better in every way.. im more focused.. i feel no pain, i dont get angry over ANYTHING, its like the way life was meant to feel in a perfect world. no **.


----------



## 2Dog

sounds awesome...I havent gone to oakland for smoke ever..I cant wait to go. and san francisco..venice beach...hopefully the clubs are able to stay open here. princeton had two crappy looking clones yesterday...


----------



## sidewing

how did that purple kush turn out? i had a clone of it like 2 years ago when i grew for the first time and it grew great.. great nodes, great purple taste, great high.. i may have to grab that one if non of these other purples turn out good.. until i get ken's of course.. then im going 100% kens.. or maybe 2 other plants of a 50-50.. like some cinderella 99 would be a good half and half indica/sativa strain


----------



## 2Dog

as of today...

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=48044


----------



## sidewing

yeah thats probably the casey jones at princeton.. i grabbed one and its going very slow.. but i researched the strain and its one to have.. its a (trainwreck X thai) X sour diesel... supposed to be amazingly good.. and rare.. so im going to try to bring it back.. the first 2 leaves from the center since i planted it are like yellow and damaged.. but it looks like the next round popping out are going to be healthy so im hoping itll bounce back.. princeton has good genetics sometimes, but they are never rooted as well as they should be.. usually like 1 or 2 white roots coming out the bottom and thats it.. i like my clones to have a ball of like 10-20 white tip roots coming out of the medium.. then they just take off..


----------



## sidewing

that looks real nice.. i think the cold nights lately may contribute to the purple.. i think ill drive down to visalia and grab 1 just to see how it does.. i love indicas/purple strains.. trying to find the perfect one that makes me feel amazing then im going to toss the rest.. (not keep the genetics alive by cloning i mean).. purple and kush are my 2 fav strains so a cross has to do me well im thinking.


----------



## 2Dog

eh they like to buy weak clones and cut corners, cost I guess..All they need to do is give them more time to root.. mine always look better than theirs and Im a novice...got some grandaddy yesterday...it isnt purple like my kush is...casey jones hu? I have super thai and trainwreck..green crack I havent tried I have seen the clones tho.


----------



## 2Dog

shoot I would call and make sure they are open before you drive down and they are strict about wanting your paper and card and id and no cell phone..lol


----------



## 2Dog

they give first timers a freeby!


----------



## sidewing

where'd u get the grandaddy from? a clone or buds? i havent seen any real grandaddy in a while... usually its a lot of green.. GDP is supposed to be almost solid purple.. earthsource is run by a guy who is known in the streets.. dont want to put him on blast or his facility but basically its like gettin from a drug dealer.. as long as they are getting their money they are happy.. i feel like sierra and blackstone cares for the patients and their more about quality.. like i said ALL their clones have a fat root ball in the medium.. they look great, just the guy (nice as he is) will tell u himself he isnt a pro on clones so they are probably just deficient.. once u take em home and get em in the soil they bounce back though big time.. good root base definately helps with that. im not going to buy clones forever like i said im getting a bunch of different ones to see how they turn out and im keeping the best 3.. got my clone machine ready to keep em alive for generations.. im all about getting the best stuff availible to people so if i can get REAL genetics that are top shelf ill do my best to spread the genetics to medical patients so they can have it as well.. tired of seeing all the ** that fresno has to offer.. 90% ** 10% real. people need to stop trying to hustle people and just get the best and represent our town correctly.. i mean LA and the bay have top notch.. we are dead center of them.. we need to hold it down for the whole area.


----------



## 2Dog

buds..from princeton. its pretty good..not good enough for the prices they charge tho ...my purple will be better than this.


----------



## 2Dog

OMG one of my friends forbids me from shopping there. gets mad about it. says the guy is awful and would turn on anyone.. course I didnt know this til I signed up and so far no issues.. I usually am helped by the lady up front and that one latino body builder looking guy in the back...makes me nervous tho..I will be switching to sierra as long as I can get keef or hash there...princeton sometimes has earwax for a good price.


----------



## 2Dog

hehe holding it down man...with some good purp!


----------



## sidewing

yeah.. grab some cinderella 99 from sierra.. its fire.. 60 but worth it.. the bubba kush they have looks amazing too.. i only had 60 availible on me at the time or i woulda grabbed some as well.. i heard them saying the romulan they had was very nice as well.. looked good. sierra has up north buds.. princeton is local stuff... lots of purps (which are green, but have the smell)... they get a lot of stuff that comes and goes.. sierra is stable in their buds.


----------



## sidewing

yeah i know both those ppl at earthsource.. the owner i know about 6 people who know him personally and they all say he is shady.. heard tons of stories about him this and that.. once again dont want to put him on blast.. but ive been completely satisfied with sierra.. i grabbed 5 clones and he gave me a discount (15 a clone usually).. they are a clean facility with nice friendly people working there.. and ive never had to wait other than my first visit when they verified me (like 3 mins max i waited).. i feel like they truly want to help medical patients as well.. where as princeton is u can get what u want but its more like a street enviroment.. always crowded too.. im referring all my friends from princeton to sierra because i personally feel its better quality, more stability in their product, and the staff makes me feel better. i think they do have kief/hash all that good stuff in the display case below the buds (which are in labeled mason jars on the top).. i never looked cuz i always went for buds or clones.. just quick glance noticed they had cookies and all that stuff.. looked like they had a lot in there so im sure they should have all u need.. and if they dont u can tell them what u are looking for and they will try their best to stock it for u as soon as they can.


----------



## 2Dog

princeton is higher...damn. I will be going there. that is right green with the smell...u r local...for surz


----------



## 2Dog

nice about not waiting...I wait forever at princeton sometimes and that blows...plus it doesnt feel safe over there...not that blackstone and sierra is perfect.


----------



## sidewing

yeah u feel like anyone could just barge in at any time at princeton.. at sierra they have their main waiting room.. but u never have to wait it seems.. and the door to the back is a buzzer door.. so they have to buzz u in.. feels much safer to me.. and its in a shopping center area.. other businesses all around.


----------



## sidewing

go check it out u wont regret it i promise.. i havent gone back to earthsource since i started going to sierra.. they have the same hours too.. 10-7


----------



## 2Dog

awesome man thank you!


----------



## nvthis

Update: I took the HS romulan to task last night. You know, gave it the ol' college effort. I smoked it until I could no longer keep my eyes open and passed into sleep somewhere along the line. All this I did without even getting stoned! It got me buzzed a little but eventually my lungs weren't up for more and I had to put it down and roll over. I cut both mothers this morning. It no longer resides in my grow room. The rom I have had in the past seemed to me to be all body and clear headed, this stuff took that to an all new level. Sleep without the body high! Course, I could have just been tired anyway. I'll be sending out testers to friends this week. Otherwise I have no clue at all what I am going to do with several ounces of this crap. I am glad I only dedicated enough room for one plant last grow..

HS romulan: STAY AWAY!


----------



## 2Dog

thanks good to know!


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA

ya thanks for letting us know, im about to go get some more cuts from hs, i think i might check out oaksterdam while im down there!


----------



## sidewing

i need a cinderella 99 clone.. a good one.. where can i get one from?


----------



## NorCalHal

Harbor had some OK clones yesterday. 
Santa Cruz OG,
Bogglegum
DJ Shorts "Purp" (new strain from mothers of DJ)
Shiva Skunk
Hindu Skunk
Mass Super Skunk
A few others I have not heard of.
ALl pretty healthy and green, no mold/mites visable.

As far as Herb, man they were at the bottom of the barrel, imo. Alot of choices, but mostly swag.
I picked up a half of some ChemD, which is BOMB! Super happy.


----------



## nvthis

Hey Hal, you think HS is even aware of what's going on? This isn't the only site they are getting bashed on. I wonder of they even care? Well, I'll give you my (very small) contribution:

Purple Kush- Average
Romulan- Garbage
GDP- Average
Afgooey- The goods!
Grapefruit Kush- (friends grow) Average

Seems like a bit of work finding that needle in a haystack kinda deal.


----------



## nvthis

The clone stock at HS today was mind boggling. I won't even try to repeat what all they had. Can you think of it? Yeah, they had it. It's kind of cool that you can pay at the clone counter now, instead of standing in the main line.

On a side note: I went to the GDP Collective. They had very few clones but the Ken's GDP is all they are carrying at the moment. I gotta say, after being spoiled by the condition of HS clones, this place has by far the best looking clones I have ever seen. HS could take lessons here 

Either way I am now the proud owner of ken's GDP. Can't wait to see it! I also got more Bubba Kush today, but I have a distinct feeling this one is gonna be a real slammer!


----------



## NorCalHal

Glad you could pick up the Ken's GDP, as I have heard nothing but GREAT things about it!Good to hear they are super healthy.
Bubba..your in for a treat!


----------



## nvthis

Hal, I think this new Bubba may be 'The One' bro  Check out the roots on this Ken's.. She's purdy!


----------



## Trebla781

Dont get clones from here stick to Oaksterdam Coffe shop bluesky has the best clones in California i see hippies from up north come down to oakland to buy clones from these guys...everything they have is the real deal!


----------



## kasgrow

Trebla781 said:
			
		

> Dont get clones from here stick to Oaksterdam Coffe shop bluesky has the best clones in California i see hippies from up north come down to oakland to buy clones from these guys...everything they have is the real deal!


 I have tried a many clones from harborside and most of them have been excellent. It all depends on the supplier of the strain. Grape punch, la og kush, bubba kush, and purple kush have all proved to be excellent. I have more promising plants in flower right now like purps and skywalker. I agree there is more consistency with blue sky because they grow their own. There are many good clones to be found besides blue sky though. I buy clones at many places from time to time. Sometimes I get good ones and sometimes I don't but it is worth the search for the best. The price is worth the chance and most of the plants turn out to be good smoke. Not all worth keeping in the garden due to space limitations but no regrets for trying. I have grown seeds that turned out to be not good enough to keep as well. Needless to say but the grower has a lot to do with the outcome of a plant. A good grower can make most strains good and a bad grower can make a plant look bad. 
Most places require you to bring in a sample of the bud when you vend clones to assure the final product can turn out good.


----------



## primitive

Update on whats currently in my garden from HS:

Blue Cheese, week 6:  very inconsistant batch of clones but the ones that took off made up for the ones that didn't grow, only a few had to be tossed and only one of sixteen didn't reach the canopy and is basically a dead plant in five gallons of coco that I can't remove without disrurbing an overgrown 4x4 screen.   Grrr...   But anyway, some of them are thriving(and crystally!) and I kept a mom, so this may be promising to clone myself and try again.

GDP, week 6:  Also very inconsistant batch, growing erratically, I've grown it out from HS before and am coming to the same conclusion;  that their GDP genetics will produce an awesome smoke, but there's something weird about how they grow that doesn't work well for anything more than trying a small handful of plants allowed to grow w/out training.  I've tried some GDP from another club that were much better for growing evenly in a 4x4, so I'm going to have to give this a pass at trying again.

Grape Punch, week 3:  Very consistant batch, grew well in veg, and now is exploding in the flower stretch, if I grow this again I may have to look into bushmaster or something like that.  It almost looks like pics I've seen of statium grows, with the center kept circling around the screen, and the sides of the table with long branches shooting up vertically all around the edges.  It's still early but I can already smell how good this herb will be.

Blue Dream, second week VEG:  I'm looking forward to these, very consistant batch, uniform fast growth, long stems and thin leaves.  I have high hopes.

And lastly, one Matanuska Thunderfuck in second week of veg, also taking off very well, just a bit taller than the Blue Dream.

All in all, I'm quite happy with what I have from HS now.  I would just recommend only getting a few of the Blue Cheese to mother out if you want to try a big batch, and to stay clear of the GDP, maybe try the cuttings from Ken's that nvthis and others have been saying look good.

I'll throw up a few more updates as they move along.


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA

well out of 4 bubba kush clones from harborside i currently have 1 left! i hope she makes it! i heard it was a good cut but who knows! im gon try oaksterdam soon and see watc cracken over there


----------



## 2Dog

3/4 died?? were they rooted? that is awful...did you water them properly?


----------



## nvthis

AlbinoDanko12GA said:
			
		

> well out of 4 bubba kush clones from harborside i currently have 1 left! i hope she makes it! i heard it was a good cut but who knows! im gon try oaksterdam soon and see watc cracken over there


 
Man I hope that Bubba works out for ya! I picked up a club cut Bubba (CC) a while back from Lake Co. It's not Katsu and it's not pre '98. No clue here as to what it might be. It might even be the same cut as yours, but I would highly doubt it. I guess most likely it was from a hermi-produced seed of a Bubba or somebodies Bubba remake. I can tell you that it is certainly not an embarrassment to grow. It smells like Bubba, tastes like Bubba and remains some of the dankest bud I have grown to date, a real head shredder.

I was gifted a cut of pre '98 a while back from someone who truly understands the meaning of compassion and generosity. I have not had a chance to compare her to what I already have as she is an exceptionally slowmo vegger. someday soon though. I can't wait!


----------



## kasgrow

I have been smoking some bubba kush from a hs cut lately. It wasn't a good producer with the short veg time I gave it but it produced some dank hard buds that taste excellent with no cure. It is a one hitter bud that I am very happy with. A half ounce will probably last three weeks at least and I smoke all day everyday.
 I have a purps ready to harvest right now. It is dense hard and turning purple so I am looking forward to trying it. 
 I am also going to be harvesting an hs romulan cut this weekend. I hope it turns out decent but I am not holding my breath after reading other reports. 
 I have a mass super skunk going that is looking pretty good so far.


----------



## NorCalHal

WEll fellas, and Miss 2Dog, I just went to Harbor yesterday and was quite suprised.
As I was standing in line, "dude" walks up to me and says my real name and whats up! I look over and it was a cat I dealt with at the Club in Berkeley Patients Group for a long time, he was thier Finished product buyer. GREAT guy.
First thing he asked me was why am I buying clones??? I was a big vendor to him for a long time, and, well frankly, BPG was kinda irritating dealing with them, with the exception of "Dude".
Anywho, he calls me to the back and we converse for wuite a while.
He just got hired by Harborside to run the Clone dept.
His job is to now VERIFY all the cuts by the vendors. hat this means is he flowers out cuts from each vendor. As you can imagine, it takes TIME.
So far, he has quite a few samples of finshed herb that goes along with the clones. He just started this, so he only has a few verified samples. You have to ask the clone vendor if they have a sample of the clone you are interested in. I know he had a few, you just have to ask.

So, with him taking over Harbors clone dept, I have high expectations. He is the real deal and a cool cat.

I can say this for CERTAIN. The Santa Cruz OG Kush is the real deal and str8 FIRE. We picked some up a few months back and flowered them out, and it is simply BOMB. Some of the best Kush I have smoked. "Dude" had samples also, and they matched what we grew.

So, all in all, I see Harborside really starting to compete with Bluesky, and I hope they kick thier butt!


----------



## nvthis

NCH, now this is cool! This should put any and all confusion to rest! Do you think they will mark untested clones? Or eventually just sell what they have tested?


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA

*2DOG- *ya they were all rooted and looked good when i got them at the club! but right when i put them under the 4ft flourecent they just didnt seem to grow! but ya 3 of them died! i have one left and its only about 8 inches tall and theres a few spider mites on it! im going to give it a nice bath in my sink and them spray her down with some safers pest soap! it only grew about 2 inches in the last 2 months or so, its a runt. i watered them once maybe twice a week!

*NVTHIS- *ya bk is the ****, hopefully mine makes it, im gonna mother her out and cut some clones and do a full batch of them! ya the 4 bk i had vegged real slow and now the one i have left is onlt about 8 inches! she grew 2 inches over the last 2 months or so!

*KASGROW- *i heard it was fire but i havent had luck with my cuts, got 1 left. i plan on to mother her out cuz i know she has some sort of fire dank nugglets bound to come out one day.

*NORCALHAL- *ya i like harborside, everyone seems pretty cool and legit there! i was impressed, and they way they handle there clones is awesome! there really clean and pest free clones! but ya its about time someone tests out the cuts they receive and see wat vendors they will keep! im just glad i got there grape punch and blue dream!



has anyone heard of "purple rock" some club in sacramento had the cuts a while back and was wondering if anyone else has got it or heard of it!


----------



## 2Dog

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> WEll fellas, and Miss 2Dog, I just went to Harbor yesterday and was quite suprised.
> As I was standing in line, "dude" walks up to me and says my real name and whats up! I look over and it was a cat I dealt with at the Club in Berkeley Patients Group for a long time, he was thier Finished product buyer. GREAT guy.
> First thing he asked me was why am I buying clones??? I was a big vendor to him for a long time, and, well frankly, BPG was kinda irritating dealing with them, with the exception of "Dude".
> Anywho, he calls me to the back and we converse for wuite a while.
> He just got hired by Harborside to run the Clone dept.
> His job is to now VERIFY all the cuts by the vendors. hat this means is he flowers out cuts from each vendor. As you can imagine, it takes TIME.
> So far, he has quite a few samples of finshed herb that goes along with the clones. He just started this, so he only has a few verified samples. You have to ask the clone vendor if they have a sample of the clone you are interested in. I know he had a few, you just have to ask.
> 
> So, with him taking over Harbors clone dept, I have high expectations. He is the real deal and a cool cat.
> 
> I can say this for CERTAIN. The Santa Cruz OG Kush is the real deal and str8 FIRE. We picked some up a few months back and flowered them out, and it is simply BOMB. Some of the best Kush I have smoked. "Dude" had samples also, and they matched what we grew.
> 
> So, all in all, I see Harborside really starting to compete with Bluesky, and I hope they kick thier butt!


 

that is awesome news the way it should be IMO....


----------



## Barbapopa

Norcal, thanks for making my day!  I bought 53 Santa Cruz OG clones from HS.  They looked beautiful, green and lush not to mention very well rooted.  I lost a couple due to a bit of heat in my room which is now taken care of.  They had a jar at the clone counter of the SC OG and it looked bomb!  I wanted to grab the jar and pack it in a pipe before they could stop me, lol.  Looks great, smells great and was nice and dense.
I also got some Lime clones and some Super Grape Ape clones, any word on them?  Saw some of the Lime finished product also in a jar and it looked super as well, although I have never had any, nor do I know any one who has had any.


----------



## greenfriend

Thats a great idea to verify all the clones at Harborside, but Blue Sky still has the upper hand since all their clones are verified.  They are still fully stocked on Blue Dream, CBS Cotton Candy, GDP, Green Cush, 707 Headband, OG Kush, Sour Grapes, Sweet Tooth, and XJ13, as well as their regular strains Hindu Skunk, WW, Purple Kush, etc


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA

man u guys are making me want to go stock up on some new cuts! im a def a strain ***** when it comes to getting clones, $12 a piece and the 2 hour drive just isnt worth it! im just gonna get 1 clone and momma them out from now on, im done buying clones! we can all just cut them ourselves! i recently spent $400 on clones and could of used that for my c02 setup! u guys think ez cloner is the best and most efficent way to root clones????


----------



## NorCalHal

greenfriend said:
			
		

> Thats a great idea to verify all the clones at Harborside, but Blue Sky still has the upper hand since all their clones are verified. They are still fully stocked on Blue Dream, CBS Cotton Candy, GDP, Green Cush, 707 Headband, OG Kush, Sour Grapes, Sweet Tooth, and XJ13, as well as their regular strains Hindu Skunk, WW, Purple Kush, etc


 
Agreed. But man...I just hate BlueSky and what Richard is all about man.
One thing I do know is his OG is hay. 
I MUST say that Bluesky is far ahead of the clone game then ANY other dispensary in the State, by leaps and bounds. I still need to go check out the actual nursary in the early morn, just to see it.

Nvthis, I do know that Harbor is still taking cuts from alot of folks, but most all the cuts are coming from thier finsihed product vendors that they have been dealing with for a while, so there is a little "trust" there. I do think that Flowering out the cuts and having samples is the way to go.

I figure 6 months and they will be as big or bigger then Bluesky. BlueSky is dependent on what 9-10 strains they carry, while Harbor will have a wider variety, eventually.

Oh ya Green...Harbor loved that Sour too, out it in thier "top shelf" jars!


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA

does anyone know wat kens gdp has?? im interesyed in that frosty purps! ill be going there monday to get some cuts and mother them out and take some cuts and see wat there all about!


----------



## nvthis

AlbinoDanko12GA said:
			
		

> does anyone know wat kens gdp has?? im interesyed in that frosty purps! ill be going there monday to get some cuts and mother them out and take some cuts and see wat there all about!


 
I think they are a one cut show. Ken's gdp. That's it. I did read somewhere they do carry seeds though. I didn't know that when I was there. I have Ken's gdp. It grows exactly like purple urkle, but with a slightly thinner leaf structure. Very slow veg. Very, very slow. I will start cutting clones sometime next month I would guess, then put her through...


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA

they only got one cut??? thats crazy! guess ill have to go down there and hit up oaksterdam while im there then, i dont wanna drive 3 hours for 1 cut lol! thanks, how do u like that kens gdp????


----------



## nvthis

I haven't had a chance to have a go with it yet. I am trying to get it to cutting size, gift out a few cuts, then put her through at the beginning of January. Like I said, she's a slow one 

Ken's gdp, that was the only cut they had when I was there. Either way, it's almost a straight shot from Hilltop to the Embarcadero (Harborside)

4-5 hours to Harborside for me


----------



## sidewing

i made the 3 hour trip to get the ken's gdp clone and only the kens gdp clone.. (4 of the teenage ones) only because i know what its about finished.. i grabbed a half oz of outdoor organic kens gdp buds too while i was there.. amazing outdoor stuff.. it is vegging very slowly and i have it growing side by side with an urkle and they are very similar.. i think the urkle is a little more sluggish personally.. kens gdp has better structure.. my clone looked exactly liek yours except more node growth.. i have urk flowering now as well as bubba kush.. both of with are AMAZING.. so i have very high expectations of the kens gdp.. this next round is going to be a big experiment for me.. green crack, purp hawaiian, purp mango, widow, blue cheese, deep chunk X strawberry cough X bubble berry, romulan... plus the kens.. so hard to choose.. i hope the decision is easy to chop down the genetic list the following time around.. i really only want ken's gdp and a good 50-50 strain (thinking the white widow, or maybe the purp hawaiian or purp mango or green crack). something that makes me get up and do things but not crazy intense.. still with a purple type mellowness to it.. i dont want all sorts of genetics i just want 2 or 3 max.. but i have to give em all a shot at least 1 round.


----------



## nvthis

My gdp looks exactly like my urkle. Same node space, pretty identical growth rate, same branching. The only noticable difference right now is leaf width. The urkle is slightly wider.


----------



## sidewing

i think mine is opposite.. gdp leaves seem thicker than the urkle.. very similar but the only way to describe it is the urkle seems more even/uniform whereas the gdp the top 3 fingers are very thick and big.. and the bottom 2 [making 5 total] are small... the urkle seems more even sized and uniform. i think the gdp is more resilient than the urkle as well.. every little thing seems to stress the urkle in veg where as the gdp is still sensitive just not as much... the urkle turns out fantastic though, running kens gdp right now about 2 weeks in.. so i hope for the same.. im using more nutes this time, first time i used just biobizz fishmix for veg and biobloom for flower [4 week flush at end. amazing smoothness/flavor]... this time im using fishmix, alg-a-mic, root juice, and bioheaven during veg.. and during bloom im using alg-a-mic, root juice [first 2 wks of flower], top max, bioheaven, biobloom... 1ml into a gallon split btwn 2 plants.. i dont alter the dosage... but as the roots grow the soil dries quicker meaning the frequency of watering increases... so in the beginning of flowering i'll water ever 3-5 days [whenever it needs it] and toward the end itll gradually increase to every 1-2 days.


----------



## NorCalHal

Went to Harborside the other day, and again, it was packed to the brim with folks buyin' medicine. It just amazes me at how fast that place took off.

the Clone dept is getting better and better. Their Clone Manager is a great guy who is lowly but surely "weeding" out all the dishonest vendors. The Clone Manager himself is flowering out many of the clones to verify himself if it is what it claims to be. Kudos.

I mentioned before that I have known this cat for many years, and it is great to see him taking charge.

One cool item he is doing is if you have a special order with a wpecific strain, yu can ask him and if he knows the Vendor, he can place an order for you, w=hich may take up to two weeks to fill from the vendor, so if you have patience, it is worth it.

With that said....I FINALLY got some Chem 4 Cuts. only 1.5 years later.....


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA

Thats Good Harborside Is Getting Better And Better! My First Time In There I Was Surprised At How Nice It Was And How Friendly Everyone Was! The Only Thing I Dont Like Is Standing Waiting In Line Since My Back I So Messed Up! Hey Hal Does Harborsdie Have Any Frsty Purple Right Now? Im Still Looking For That Dense Dark Frosty Purps


----------



## nvthis

Hey hal, congrats on the chem 4 brother! Looking forward to hearing if it's the real deal. Chem 4 is supposed to be closest to the original, right?? How did that ECSD deal work out? I know you were excited about it... HS still carrying the S.Cruz OG?

Think I need to plan a trip soon  Sac sucked pretty much. I wasn't expecting the world, but was expecting better.. The bay IS the spot! (well, if you're from NorCal anyway...)

Wanna know how good we got it there? I was in THC in Corning, just poking around. They had some clones there with pretty good names, but it looked like an exercise in mislabling. That and I saw live mites on one of the clones and told the guy. He just smiled and said "They're out the door so fast we don't even care" Swear to god man. Qman was standing right next to me when he said it. I couldn't believe it   Another dispensary is gonna come along some day and dump these fools right out in the street.


----------



## 2Dog

that kind of crap makes me want to call the better business b...lol that store stinks nvthis. I saw mold once told the guy and he threw it away immediately..


----------



## NorCalHal

HS had a few Purp strains, but I ended up getting getting some Erkle cuts from one of the best looking Mother plants I have ever seen.
I have a friend who has some Ken's GDP to gift me, if I can find time to hook up with him! lol.

You know nvthis, I did not see the Santa Cruz OG the last time I was there, and I would have noticed. The finished herb is str8 fire! Luckily, I have a few Moms of the SC.OG started.

ECSD was super, but I tired after a few runs of the 11-12 week flowering time. I am running mainly the Kush and getting Erkle going.

I am pretty confident about the Chem 4 being true. If Harborside does not have a strain on the shelf and it was one you may have seen there before, don't be afraid to ask the clone tender about availablity and placing an order.
If they have the Vendor contact info, they will try to get what you want, if possible. I am not sure if they do that for everyone, but it is worht a try for sure.

Mites huh. Sad. Having Mites during this cold fall/winter just shows that there are many growers out there tryin' to make a buck and still not knowing what they atre doing. That clubs are buying these cuts from those vendors just shows the 'compassion' that some of the clubs are about.

Here is another fun fact, Harborside just opened up another store in San Jose. I have not been there, but I am sure it will be a great place.


----------



## mr.greengenes

Hey buddy, long time no forumspond. Thanks for the tip about Harborside in San Jose. I'll check it out. I hate driving to Oakland for a mmj hook-up, but they are the best dispensary I've been to (and some are really not nice).
Take care and happy new year, bro.


----------



## mr.greengenes

I went to the San Jose Harborside center today. Much smaller and more low key than Oakland. I bought 2 clones; a grape and a purple kush. Plus a gram of GDP. I'm running low on my home grown crops. I have 2 AK-48 flowering in the home stretch. I could use some advice. I have a 250 watt HPS I bought from some dude of craigslist. It's not really doing the trick. I'm thinking about stepping up to a 400 watt. Any recommendations would be appreciated.

P.S. I grow in a walk-in closet using bubbleponics. The multi-spectrum CFL lamps are ok for vegging but I'm sold on HPS for flowering.


----------



## nvthis

I recommend you step right in to a 600w bro. Might as well. You are kinda wasting money and energy on the 400. The 600 is a much better value.


----------



## sidewing

get an aprox 4ft x 4ft x 6.5 ft grow box.. a 1000w hps nextgen ballast and a hps bulb upgrade.. 6" intake fan sucking the air from the hooded reflector.. if u are going to do it do it right.. u can pull qp of dried manicured buds off a single plant..


----------



## kasgrow

I thought I would update a little on some plants I bought clones of at harborside.
 The bubba kush has gone through it's second flower session so I feel I can give a good review of it. The plant is not much of a producer but the buds are super dank. They are covered in frost inside out with sticky lemon scented goo. The flavor is a strong lemon hash flavor with a full bodied smoke. The buds are so dank that they last forever in a pipe. A very potent smoke with a wonderful smell. 
 Purps turned out really nice too. As dank as the bubba but with nicely formed  
purple buds. They smell like fruity pebbles and taste fruity with a berry taste. The smell is rich and sweet. A potent smoke that tastes complex. The plants start to turn purple about a week or two before they are ripe. Definately a keeper. 
 The other surprise keeper was the romulan. It took a long time to ripen fully but when it does it has a tootsie roll like smell flavor to it. The high hits you in the head right away but it a bit of an up high. The key with the romulan is giving it plenty of time to ripen to really get the complex high and flavor.
 All of the plants were grown in roots organic soil and fed either compost tea or GH bio bud. I am really happy with the bio grow and bio bud. I got free samples of them and they are the best and easiest to use. No ph adjustment and very healthy fast growth. I have a plant growing in dwc right now. It is in the bio bud with no ph adjustment and it is a super healthy plant and looks to be the best of the papaya line that I have been running for a couple years now. 
 I also have a sour bubble cut from harborside that I am watching. 
I highly recommend Purps and Bubba kush if you want flavorful potent buds that will stick to the wall. Hopefully they are still from the same vendor.


----------



## nvthis

Hey hey Kas bro!! Wassup?

Harborside get a new SB cut? I know the first one had a few folk a little red in the face..

Wow man, your rom sounds killer. No pine at all? Now I am starting to wonder if we even had the same kut!!

It's good to see you kickin' up this thread man.

Next time I am down I will keep an eye out for that purp 

Thanks


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA

new sour bubble cut??? thge one they had was fire, mine was anyway, post pics shortly! anyway anyone ever hear of "the black", just picked some up from a local, i recommend everyone to get "the black" straight fire purp, talk to you guys later im late for work


----------



## nvthis

I dunno man, I just remember when they started carrying it there was a bunch of griping about it.... For what it's worth


----------



## kasgrow

Thanks guys,


The sour bubble cut I have is from about 6 months ago. So far it has not impressed me but I am growing it again to give it a fair chance since some strains take a couple of grows for me to get the best out of them. I have some old sour bubble bx3 seeds in the fridge and wanted to see how this cut compared to plants I have grown. The flavor of the plant from seeds is a strong orange flavor and smell. The high wasn't strong enough for me though.


----------



## nvthis

Good show Kas brother! Gotta love BOG


----------

